# Carphonewarehouse are a bunch of arseholes.



## Thisiswhoiamnow (Jun 15, 2016)

Spent the past 24 hours trying to find best new phone. Best case and screen protector to go with it and get the thing bloody ordered. 2 hours after ordering, first problem, mobiles.co.uk say internal error, declined. Now I checked credit check, 999 rated. Not that, some random nonsense. Tried again with slghtly different details, failed again, credit fine allegedly, internal problem. Try another provider, wait 15mins, problem, phone and fix it, wait 2 hours, new problem, phone lines closed. Now I have to wait longer. My credit is fine, details I gave are fine, they are looking to make a lot of cash out of me, still I can't get them to give me a phone. Baffling. Was fine getting one when unemployed. Now I am not, somehow this is a big problem, never been rejected for credit anywhere.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

Thisiswhoiamnow said:


> Spent the past 24 hours trying to find best new phone. Best case and screen protector to go with it and get the thing bloody ordered. 2 hours after ordering, first problem, mobiles.co.uk say internal error, declined. Now I checked credit check, 999 rated. Not that, some random nonsense. Tried again with slghtly different details, failed again, credit fine allegedly, internal problem. Try another provider, wait 15mins, problem, phone and fix it, wait 2 hours, new problem, phone lines closed. Now I have to wait longer. My credit is fine, details I gave are fine, they are looking to make a lot of cash out of me, still I can't get them to give me a phone. Baffling. Was fine getting one when unemployed. Now I am not, somehow this is a big problem, never been rejected for credit anywhere.


Sorry to hear this but why do you need a second log in?


----------



## Tankus (Jun 16, 2016)

Multiple attempts with variance on provided info decrease your chances...dunno


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2016)

Why anyone would choose to go with Carphone Warehouse sure beats me. Just buy a phone online and sign up to GiffGaff.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 16, 2016)

Thisiswhoiamnow said:


> Spent the past 24 hours trying to find best new phone. Best case and screen protector to go with it and get the thing bloody ordered. 2 hours after ordering, first problem, mobiles.co.uk say internal error, declined. Now I checked credit check, 999 rated. Not that, some random nonsense. Tried again with slghtly different details, failed again, credit fine allegedly, internal problem. Try another provider, wait 15mins, problem, phone and fix it, wait 2 hours, new problem, phone lines closed. Now I have to wait longer. My credit is fine, details I gave are fine, they are looking to make a lot of cash out of me, still I can't get them to give me a phone. Baffling. Was fine getting one when unemployed. Now I am not, somehow this is a big problem, never been rejected for credit anywhere.



So your problem is that you have to wait until their phone lines open in the morning. It doesn't sound like the end of the world.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 16, 2016)

editor said:


> Why anyone would choose to go with Carphone Warehouse sure beats me. Just buy a phone online and sign up to GiffGaff.



Because you can get better deals on SIM-only contracts? e.g. GiffGaff 2000mins/6GB = 18/month, Carphone Warehouse 2000mins/6GB = 15/month. Other companies also offer better deals than GiffGaff, who I str have a reputation for flakiness.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 16, 2016)

Last time I was due an upgrade Carphone Warehouse called me pretending to be EE. They actually lied and it caused me all sorts of aggro. I'd never use them now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2016)

Thisiswhoiamnow said:


> Spent the past 24 hours trying to find best new phone. Best case and screen protector to go with it and get the thing bloody ordered. 2 hours after ordering, first problem, mobiles.co.uk say internal error, declined. Now I checked credit check, 999 rated. Not that, some random nonsense. Tried again with slghtly different details, failed again, credit fine allegedly, internal problem. Try another provider, wait 15mins, problem, phone and fix it, wait 2 hours, new problem, phone lines closed. Now I have to wait longer. My credit is fine, details I gave are fine, they are looking to make a lot of cash out of me, still I can't get them to give me a phone. Baffling. Was fine getting one when unemployed. Now I am not, somehow this is a big problem, never been rejected for credit anywhere.


We have a thread for minor irritations like this, first world problems


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 16, 2016)

B...B...but...their _values.._


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 16, 2016)

It will be a cold day in hell before I even consider carphone warehouse or talktalk - they switched my elderly father's landline without his consent after repeatedly phoning him and being told "not interested" despite making stuff up about free phone calls. (I know the content as I picked up one of them ...),
Trying to get him back on his preferred system was a monumental effort for me and cost a lot of time and money. Eventually, it was sorted - after we had been into more than one branch and got very passive/aggressive each time. Repeated requests for compensation were ignored, until we mentioned that any signature on paperwork would be a forgery, but we still only got a fraction of our costs back.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2016)

moomoo said:


> Last time I was due an upgrade Carphone Warehouse called me pretending to be EE. They actually lied and it caused me all sorts of aggro. I'd never use them now.


 
mum-tat got similar a few years back with some twunt from talk talk turning up on her doorstep claiming to be from bt.

:hmph:


----------



## Mojofilter (Jun 16, 2016)

Thisiswhoiamnow said:


> Spent the past 24 hours trying to find best new phone. Best case and screen protector to go with it and get the thing bloody ordered. 2 hours after ordering, first problem, mobiles.co.uk say internal error, declined. Now I checked credit check, 999 rated. Not that, some random nonsense. Tried again with slghtly different details, failed again, credit fine allegedly, internal problem. Try another provider, wait 15mins, problem, phone and fix it, wait 2 hours, new problem, phone lines closed. Now I have to wait longer. My credit is fine, details I gave are fine, they are looking to make a lot of cash out of me, still I can't get them to give me a phone. Baffling. Was fine getting one when unemployed. Now I am not, somehow this is a big problem, never been rejected for credit anywhere.


Are you sure your credit is fine? Your credit score doesn't mean anything, credit providers don't even look at it. 
They are interested in the specific entries on your credit file. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 20, 2016)

I have often wondered about turning up in Carphone Warehouse to ask if they still sell car phones.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 20, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have often wondered about turning up in Carphone Warehouse to ask if they still sell car phones.


Years ago, when I wanted a car phone I did just that.
Arrived in shop, said "I want to buy a car phone" to which their response was "sorry we don't sell car phones!" .. wtf never been in a store since!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 20, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Years ago, when I wanted a car phone I did just that.
> Arrived in shop, said "I want to buy a car phone" to which their response was "sorry we don't sell car phones!" .. wtf never been in a store since!



I bet it wasn't even a warehouse either, the bastards.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 20, 2016)

I went in there once to get my bottom feeding fish sharpened.

They flatly denied that they had ever been a carp hone warehouse.


----------



## maomao (Jun 20, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> I went in there once to get my bottom feeding fish sharpened.
> 
> They flatly denied that they had ever been a carp hone warehouse.


I went there to ask Yoda from Star Wars if eating Vietnamese noodles in an automobile was a recent invention but they flatly denied that they were or ever had been a 'car pho new are' house.


----------



## oneflewover (Jun 21, 2016)

editor said:


> Why anyone would choose to go with Carphone Warehouse sure beats me. Just buy a phone online and sign up to GiffGaff.


Because the phones they supply come without any of the providers bloatware and are unlocked to all providers when you come to sell at the end of contract. 

Yes, I know that buying a phone online would be the same but as most people buy on contract, Carphone Warehouse is the best option.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Because the phones they supply come without any of the providers bloatware and are unlocked to all providers when you come to sell at the end of contract.
> 
> Yes, I know that buying a phone online would be the same but as most people buy on contract, Carphone Warehouse is the best option.


(((consumers))) 

Carphone Warehouse tops retail league of shame


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 21, 2016)

Giffgaff are good for the money but I kept getting dead 4G spots in places I needed it to work in London, plus also I've found nobody is yet able to compete with the unlimited free data in 18 countries from Three on a sim only contract for little much more a month.


----------

